# Dremel (WeCheer) Ski



## belaire445 (Oct 21, 2012)

Recently I made my first router ski. I've attached a couple of photos for your review. It didn't take me long to realize just how much more can be done with a router by using the ski attachment. So, I figured, why not make a dremel ski; actually I have a WeCheer unit, not a dremel, but for ease of conversation I'll keep using the word dremel. Anyway, I made the dremel ski and it works really nice. I went on youtube to see how others made there's and realized there are no dremel skis on youtube. While making the dremel ski I wanted to mill a cradle for a 1" I.D PVC sleeve for my dremel unit. I didn't have the correct bit so I did something I've never attempted before. I had one of the old style cove router bits with the steel guide along the bottom. I cut the guide off and sharpened the edge. I out the bit in my router table and milled the half round cradle. It worked fantastic. So, it leaves me with one question....Is there any use or benefit for using a dremel ski? It works nice but I'm new to carving and engraving so I can't really reference it to anything. Attached are photos. I'm anxious to hear your thoughts.

thank you
Steve


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Steve, that would be ideal for sign carvers.

Yes, I want to see it on Youtube.......


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Steve,

this "Dremel-Ski" would be ideal for any type of carving in a smaller scale, where one would otherwise use a "big" router-ski with a big (plunge-) router and a small router-bit.

I could even think of another variant - using a slim router motor rather than a plunge router in a similar style of skis, could give more room above the workpiece (or inside?!?) to work in

Martin


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Wish I'd thought of that years ago. I've been freehanding when I could have been sledding.

Gary


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

belaire445 said:


> Recently I made my first router ski. I've attached a couple of photos for your review. It didn't take me long to realize just how much more can be done with a router by using the ski attachment. So, I figured, why not make a dremel ski; actually I have a WeCheer unit, not a dremel, but for ease of conversation I'll keep using the word dremel. Anyway, I made the dremel ski and it works really nice. I went on youtube to see how others made there's and realized there are no dremel skis on youtube. While making the dremel ski I wanted to mill a cradle for a 1" I.D PVC sleeve for my dremel unit. I didn't have the correct bit so I did something I've never attempted before. I had one of the old style cove router bits with the steel guide along the bottom. I cut the guide off and sharpened the edge. I out the bit in my router table and milled the half round cradle. It worked fantastic. So, it leaves me with one question....Is there any use or benefit for using a dremel ski? It works nice but I'm new to carving and engraving so I can't really reference it to anything. Attached are photos. I'm anxious to hear your thoughts.
> 
> thank you
> Steve


You've done an excellent job Steve. Here is just one more ski set-up using a trim router.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Steve.

I saw your previous post and asked about more pictures. These are really nice.

Your skies are fantastic. The plastic accessorie sold by Dremel are so expensive and not too easy to find. BTW, how did you do the rossetes on thire sides? Did you use the skies?


----------



## Tumbler (Apr 2, 2013)

A Dremel ski, what an ingenious idea! My son and I recently made Boy Scout neckerchief slides and had to free hand carve out the 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" Boy Scout logo. If I had a ski it would have been so much easier, faster, and better looking. Thanks for the idea Steve. I will have to add it to my growing list of jigs and fixtures I would like to make.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks great thanks for the ideas


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Building ski jigs is not rocket science, use what ever materials you are most comfortable with or perhaps have the lowest cost for you? When possible a plunge router is always the best choice.


----------

